# Wheel - Rim & Tire Weight



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

24 lbs sounds about right for the stock wheels. The factory Fuel Maxes are listed at 19 lbs.

The 17" MSRs we're running with the Fuel Maxes are listed at 18.2 lbs. They're significantly easier to carry up from my basement to the garage compared to the stock wheels with winter tires.


----------

